# cuteeeee chi-weenie



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's so tiny! Does she have a long body like a weenie dog?


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

not yet . when hes grown he will. they also have his brother from a diff litter. hes a funny looking guy. i need to get a pic of him .


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i wouldn't know what to do with a dog that small!


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

he'll fall asleep on your shoulder everytime we go there. i like my huge dog tho.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, how cute!


----------

